# RIP Teresa Mekare



## JadeIcing (Mar 7, 2012)

Our Regal Queen is gone. She is at peace.


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 7, 2012)

My heartfelt condolences for the loss of your Regal Queen.

K


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 7, 2012)

Ali,I'm so sorry to hear this sad news.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Teresa.

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this sad news. Teresa has always been such a favorite here. Binky free Teresa.


----------



## gmas rabbit (Mar 7, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Time is always too,too short. Binky free little one.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Mar 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your loss of Teresa. Binky free :rainbow:


----------



## JimD (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Teresa.

ray::rainbow:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 8, 2012)

We're so sorry for your loss. Rest in peace little girl and binky free.


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 8, 2012)

Oh no. I am so sorry. Binky free, Teresa.


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 8, 2012)

I haven't been on facebook today and I misplaced my phone and can't find it - so this is a total shock. I'm sitting here in tears.

I knew it was coming...but oh my God...I didn't want to read this now.

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## naturestee (Mar 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry, Alicia. I can't believe she's gone.


----------



## LuvaBun (Mar 9, 2012)

I am so sorry to hear this, Ali. She was one of a kind.

God Bless, little Teresa 

Jan


----------



## Samara (Mar 10, 2012)

:hearts::sad:


----------



## NZminilops (Mar 21, 2012)

:hug1


----------



## myheart (Mar 23, 2012)

Ali, I am so sorry to hear Teresa is gone. I need to check in more often to be able to offer support when RO members lose their fur-babies. I do hope you have had some time to heal from Teresa's passing. *** sending tons of hugs to you*** :hug:

Binky Free at The Bridge, Teresa. :rainbow::bunnyangel:

myheart


----------



## Haley (Jun 7, 2012)

Alicia, I haven't been on in a while it when I do log on, the bridge is always the first place I check, and it's almost always with a heavy heart. I am so sorry to hear that your spunky, feisty little princess has passed. She was so loved here and will be so missed.


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 8, 2012)

Just saw this, Ali  So very very sorry - I always enjoyed her "voice" in your writing - she was a little doll.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 8, 2012)

She was something else.


----------



## HEM (Jun 8, 2012)

We are so sorry to hear of your loss
Binky free little one


----------

